# help. Fork steer tube won't come out of bike



## Clay (Jun 8, 2005)

First, I searched all over the forum and I can't find anything for this.

I removed my stem, headset cap, and spacers. Normally the fork slides out. This one won't budge. I have used the block of wood and a hammer. Still nothing.I sprayed some WD-40 around the headset and waited an hour or two. Still nothing.

Am I missing something? It is a king headset and a fox 100mm rlc. it has been on the bike for years. I assume during fork overhauls, the mechanics leave it on the bike, so it probably hasn't been removed in 4 years.

Other than the headset cap that tightens into the star fangled nut, the stem, and the spacers, what else would keep the fork in?

Any ideas to get this thing out?


----------



## cha_cha_ (Mar 25, 2008)

apply more hammer. if everything has been removed from the top, you just need to hit it harder...


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

Yep, I think it's time for a bigger hammer.

You might have to replace some headset parts if you have something that is stuck from corrosion.


----------



## Clay (Jun 8, 2005)

it looks like the bearing cap is corroded to the steer. i wonder if some dumb ass mechanic forgot to use grease....

I will have to just keep working on this. I saw a post online where a dude finally had to get a dremel tool out....


----------



## Clay (Jun 8, 2005)

It's all good. I used a razor blade to shimmy around the bearing cap and then took a 20 lb. dumbbell to the steer tube. That finally got it off. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Clay said:


> it looks like the bearing cap is corroded to the steer. i wonder if some dumb ass mechanic forgot to use grease....
> 
> I will have to just keep working on this. I saw a post online where a dude finally had to get a dremel tool out....


Or the dumb rider who never greased it in 4 years. :skep:


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Clay said:


> it looks like the bearing cap is corroded to the steer. i wonder if some dumb ass mechanic forgot to use grease....


That's not a part that you put grease on.


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

themanmonkey said:


> That's not a part that you put grease on.


The steerer is actually an excellent place to put a very thin coat of grease. Helps the top cap slide down the tube much easier without damaging the o-ring. Pretty much anywhere metal meets metal should get a bit of grease. Or locktight depending on the application.

Nice handle by the way.


----------

